# new wallpaper preview



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2009)

OK I made new wallpaper, but before I release it I want to hear what you think about it....
Also, plz check if I have made any grammar/spelling mistake [I think I didn't, but I want to be 101% sure]

now it's time for me to see, so i hope by today at least 1 of you will reply.

then i will release wallpaper

here's link


[LINKS REMOVED]


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 20, 2009)

Really good job ...

I'd change the text to "Hacker's OS for hackers" if what you mean is that "it's an OS made by hackers and for hackers". And maybe move Beastie and the "FreeBSD" a few pixels up .. so when you use it, the whole logo won't get covered by "kicker" or it's new "plasma" replacement (in KDE4).

Just a thought 

Anyways: I'd gladly use it as it stands 

Thanks for your hard work once again 

Regards

PS: If you want opinions, and you are in a hurry, feel free to send me a PM or a mail .. and I think rbelk would be interested in getting a PM or a mail so he can have a say too .. furthermore ... we could exchange jabber/icq/msn adresses


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 20, 2009)

That "Hackers OS for hackers" sentence seems to be a bit elitist. I'd change it to "The power to serve!" or similar.

Nitpicky: presented code doesn't follow style(9) and contains dead parts (after switch's ending '}') 

But it looks really nice.


----------



## hitest (Feb 20, 2009)

Nicely done, killasmurf86.   Thank you for supporting our community.  
I would change the text to read:  The OS for Hackers


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah ... "A Hacker's OS" could be another option too ..


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, hacker in original meaning of term, is person who makes hacks.
Hack is something done in very smart not in traditional way.
I believe FreeBSD is full of hacks, otherwise it wouldn't work so good.
And FreeBSD are real hackers for making the best os ever.

thus: Hackers os for hackers

btw, the code is from /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c
and hexdump, for some program in /sbin. lol

[I'll check for some better code, and change word hackers to hacker's
also I'll check about logo placement, but I'd really wouldn't like to change it.....]

What do you think about:
"Hacker's OS for people"
or
"Hacker's OS for humans"
or
"Hacker's OS for human beings"


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2009)

little updated

don't forget to hit F5

[LINKS REMOVED]

wpp released


----------

